# Regular Season Game 50 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Charlotte Bobcats



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (31-18)* vs. *Charlotte Bobcats (18-32)*​*Saturday, February 10, 7:30 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*BOBCATS*


​


*Rockets Bench*






























*Bobcats Bench*































_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.









vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well I hope we are pissed from that loss and take advantage of the Cats and take one away from them.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Must win if we want that third or even the fourth best record in the West. Fourth best record equals home advantage in first series.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Heck, I'm gonna go to Houston a beat JVG with an Astros bat if we lose this.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bet on!

30 more minutes grace period.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bobcats on paper should be a playoff side in my opinion. 

They need a coach and we need to be wary of the skill level in this team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Not the best start..................

Actually a pretty terrible start damn Felton.........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice recovery 29-28 to Rockets end of the 1st.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Can Alston ever stop taking stupid shots?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

60-46 Rock....the bright side is we are beating teams we should be beating
Quailty mins. by Snyder, nice tip By Mt. @ the half


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice to recovery 60-46 at the half. Nice quarter. If we didnt have that awful first 6 minutes in the 1st quarter the game would be wrapped up by now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Deke with 12 rebs already and Head is 4-5 from outside.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Deke got a double double
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

I know im abit late posting it but good for him right


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

82-66 Rockets with 1 quarter to go.

Hope we win by +10 so I can collect my winnings.

Would like to see Spanoulis given minutes at point guiard & Novak at SG or SF(dont put him on Wallace though either on Morrison or Carroll wouldnt be able to control Wallace). 

We could have really run away with it in the 3rd quarter but didnt..............


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome back, Snyder!:yay: :yay:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Alston almost had a triple-double. 14pts, 8 ast, 9 stl.:eek8:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

104-83 

Solid win. 
Head leading scorer :clap:
Deke got a double double :clap:
Rafer close to a triple double 14 points 9 steals 8 assists :clap:

Nice blowout win especially considering TMAC played so few minutes.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

Snyder is a beast!


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> Snyder is a beast!


Snyder is awesome!!

Look at that boxscore. 6 guys in double figures. :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, Rafer with 9 steals...

And that alley oop off the glass to snyder was just sick. He has got some hops


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> And that alley oop off the glass to snyder was just sick. He has got some hops


Actually, not to disppoint, but that was Head giving out an assist!

Snyder loves to get Head...'s assists!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Mutombo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

WoW. World of Wonder.

Alston - 9 steals...omg 
Snyder - sick, love em
Mutombo - Athleticism <<<<< Experience


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL this game was good but it is the game coming up vs Mavs that we are all looking forward. TMAC had his offish game today vs Mavs I think he will hit almost every shot.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well I hope we are pissed from that loss and take advantage of the Cats and take one away from them.


Dude you know that the Jordan in ur sig is the wrong one. Eddie Jordan said that, not Michael. Unless you think Eddie Jordan is the GOAT


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

PriceIsWright said:


> Dude you know that the Jordan in ur sig is the wrong one. Eddie Jordan said that, not Michael. Unless you think Eddie Jordan is the GOAT


well crap,. i never knew

SHHH! lol


----------

